# AEP firewood



## pastorchris (Mar 19, 2007)

Heading to AEP this Wed-Sat. I'm wondering if there is any firewood available at any of the campsites. I was around K last week and there wasn't anything there. I was wondering about any of the other campsites. Also does anyone know what the price is for wood at the Quick Exchange outside of Reinerville?

Thanks

Blessings!!!!!


----------



## tapeworm (Aug 18, 2010)

Quick Exchange prices.

barrel $12.00
small pu bed $50.00
large pu bed $60.00
all cut up and ready to burn. 

after this holiday weekend there will prolly be no wood left at the campsites if there was any there in the first place. The people burn it up like crazy cause it's free.


----------



## Networthy (Dec 22, 2008)

I would check C. I was there the third week of may and there were a lot of trees that AEP cut down, whether it was dead or a hazard I don't know, but there were quite a few pines laying down in the campsites. You will need a chainsaw and something to split it with. I know it will be wet, but it is free and available.
I have not seen any wood at the usual places(K and C/A) this year. I do believe that the whole state of Ohio is under quarentine so I'm pretty sure that you can take wood across county lines within Ohio, but don't quote me!


----------



## dre (Aug 14, 2009)

Drove through campsite K on Friday and could have swore I saw a bunch of firewood stacked up at the back of the campsite that was for the taking. It was a ton. Someone could have personally done this but I did not see anyone camping within 50-100 yards of it.


----------



## BassDaddy (May 18, 2005)

We were there las week, Sunday - Sunday and there was firewood at the front of the campsite to theleft as you come through the gate, and in the rear of the campsite.


----------



## fish breath (May 22, 2010)

there is a place between jumpers corner and the quick exchange its on gant rd there is a sign that reads wood. split hardwood not slab and it is seasoned, was by there the other day seems to have plenty and noticed it was oak and wild cherry, great price...


----------



## mastercatman (Jan 30, 2005)

I sell firewood to campers locally. Helps me make a little extra cash for school expenses. Here is the ad if you're interested: http://athensohio.craigslist.org/for/2431780071.html Thanks in advance. Good Fishing!


----------



## BigLunkerSOB (Jan 10, 2006)

All 88 counties are quarantined. 

Ohio's Department of Natural Resources and Department of Agriculture are trying to stop the spread of the Emerald Ash Borer which is an insect that kills ash trees

Following recent confirmations of emerald ash borer in Wayne National Forest, and taking into account the infestations in surrounding states, the Ohio Department of Agriculture has expanded the state's emerald ash borer quarantine to include all 88 counties

The quarantine stipulates that ash materials and hardwood firewood cannot be taken from a quarantined area into a non-quarantined area  Despite the fact that quarantining the whole state will allow for ease of movement of ash materials and hardwood firewood, it is recommended that Ohioans continue to exercise caution when moving these materials

The federal quarantine, enforced by the U.S. Department of Agriculture, remains in effect. This quarantine makes it illegal to transport ash trees, parts of ash trees and all hardwood firewood out of the state of Ohio

http://www.dnr.state.oh.us/parks/explore/firewoodalert/tabid/230/Default.aspx


----------



## crackedup (Apr 14, 2011)

the guy on gant rd in reinersville has some realy good split (not slab) wood great for campfires and such.


----------



## crackedup (Apr 14, 2011)

thanks for the negative comment tapeworm, the wood i got from him was not green and burned just fine so quit making stuff up!


----------



## mastercatman (Jan 30, 2005)

BigLunkerSOB said:


> All 88 counties are quarantined.
> 
> Ohio's Department of Natural Resources and Department of Agriculture are trying to stop the spread of the Emerald Ash Borer which is an insect that kills ash trees
> 
> ...


I'm not sure where this is being directed at but, just so this is clear for you and all reading. You can move firewood within the state of Ohio, you cannot move firewood from Ohio to surrounding states. If people had followed the original quarantine guidelines there would be no EAB in SE Ohio!! I live in Morgan county, and all my firewood is distributed within the area. EAB has a strong foothold in the area and there is nothing that can be done at this point to reduce it's impact. This insect has killed several ash trees on my property and is working on the rest of them as we speak. I have noticed the same effects everywhere in this area unfortunately. All it took was a handful of people that did not heed quarantine guidelines in NW Ohio and MI to bring this insect to most of it's current range and the damage has already been done. The thousands of ash saplings sprouting around my property are a sign of things gone awry as the trees multiply in futility. I do not move any fresh cut ash and the hardwood stipulation is because 99% of people couldn't identify an ash log from anything else. I personally have a great knowledge of trees and can identify most species with ease by bark, buds, leaves, form, and some by wood grain. This is not written in anger and not trying to troll for an argument here. I just wanted to highlight a couple of facts.


----------



## fish breath (May 22, 2010)

so far the guy on gant rd has the best deal on split&seasoned firewood!!!!!!!!


----------

